# Any campsites on Lismore?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Lismore - the small island off Oban.
Has anyone been and are there any campsites or wildcamping spots?

(We've been invited to a 'do' on the island)

Thanks


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I take it no-ones been to Lismore then??


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Its only a small island with a population of about 200. Why not aske the function organisers see if you could overnight at the function venue,assuming it has a carpark.
Or ask the ferry man he will know how many campers they have taken over to the island.
The Lismore community website will probably have only B&B and guest houses as they consider these more valuable to the island economy unless of course you are a heavy drinker!!!
If you are discrete and sensible I can't see any problem with wilding


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Suggest you check the calmac ferry web site, you may need to book well in advance if travelling in summer especially if there is a big ceilidh planned. It gives prices for conveying motorhomes, so some form of camping may be available. Ask whoever invited you about a spot to camp.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
If I can find a number for the calmac ferry terminal on Lismore I'll see if I can get the gen on wildcamping from the ferry guys.

From what I've heard they sure know how to party on Lismore!


----------

